# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  از دوستان کسی می تواند تفاوت linux , unix را برای من شرح دهد

## nima_jafari

با سلام
از دوستان کسی می تواند تفاوت linux , unix را برای من شرح دهد
متشکرم

----------


## Bayazee

در وحله اول یونیکس متنی هست و لینوکس می تونه گرافیمی باشه . یونیکس بابا بزرگ لینوکس هیتش . و تفاوت های عمده ای باهم دارن . یه جورایی تقریبا مثل داس و ویندوز اما متفاوت تر !!

----------


## oxygenws

> در وحله اول یونیکس متنی هست و لینوکس می تونه گرافیمی باشه


خیر!!! محیط گرافیکی داره!!




> و تفاوت های عمده ای باهم دارن .


البته اگه من بخوام جواب بدم، می گم تفاوتشون خیلی کمه، چون کلیت هر دو سیستم عامل یکی است و هر دو از استاندارد POSIX پیروی می کنند.

به نظر من تفاوت اصلی شون اینه که unix بازمتن نیست، اما لینوکس هست.

----------


## Bayazee

دوست عزیز مرسی از توضیحاتت هیچ کس نمی یاد یونیک رو به عنوان سیستم دسکتاپ انتخاب بکنه و روش gui سوار کنه !! حیف نیست !!!! در ثانی اون موقعی که یونیکس بود از این gui اینه خبری نبود که روش باشه یا نباشه !! بحث الانو نمی کنم . باز هم می گم یونیکس و لینوکس باهم خیلی فرق دارند و شاید از یک تکنولوژی استفاده بکنند و بعضی الگوریتم ها و .. یکی باشه ولی دیلیل نمی شه که یکی باشد ! یه فرقشون هم اینه که لینوکس از GNU استفاده کرده ... (GNU=GNU Not Unix )

----------


## ramin_rp

یعنی چی لینوکس از GNU استفاده کرده؟
متفکر

----------


## Bayazee

هسته لینوکس توسط آقای تروالدز نوشته شده اما سایر (اکثر) برنامه های آن متعلق به حرکتی به نام GNU  متعلق به آقای ریچارد استالمن می باشد . به خاطر همین هستش که می گن GNU/Linux ...

----------


## ramin_rp

شاید منظور شما این باشد که از نرم افزارهای که تحت لیسانس های gnu هست استفاده شده؟
فکر نمیکنم همه نرم افزارهای آزاد مال استالمن باشه

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
تاریخچه مختصر لینوکس و GNU توضیحات لازم را در این زمینه و تفاوت بین این دو بیان کرده است.
http://liw.iki.fi/liw/texts/linux-the-big-picture.html

یه ... ...

----------


## Bayazee

نه منظور من این نبود که ماله استالمن هستش گفتم حرکتی که ایشون شروع کنندش بوده . درسته منظورم استفاده از همه چیز بجز هسته و ایجاد یک محیط واد به نام لینوکس که فقط هستش نوشته شده تروالدز هستش . ..

----------


## Bayazee

این لینک رو هم ببین :
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/32719.html

----------


## hosseinzadeh

لینوکس در آغاز فقط یک هسته بود!یعنی فقط می تونست کارهای ابتدایی یک سیستم عامل (مثل مدیریت حافظه و سخت افزار و ...) را انجام می داد اما هیچ امکان اضافی نداشت.در حقیقت گنو این ابزارهای جانبی رو برای لینوکس تهیه کرد.

----------


## Zoup

> لینوکس در آغاز فقط یک هسته بود!یعنی فقط می تونست کارهای ابتدایی یک سیستم عامل (مثل مدیریت حافظه و سخت افزار و ...) را انجام می داد اما هیچ امکان اضافی نداشت.در حقیقت گنو این ابزارهای جانبی رو برای لینوکس تهیه کرد.



اولین خط اولین نسخه لینوکس تا آخرین خط نسخه لینوکس امروزی با gnu C compiler کامپایل شده ، اینکه لینوکس چقدر پیشرفت کرده متکی بر کار گروهیه نه ابزارهای Gnu .

----------


## hosseinzadeh

بحثی که می کنم مریوط به سالهای آغازین دهه نود میلادی است!صد البته هیچ کس منکرتاثیر  کار گروهی بسیار منسجم در توسعه لینوکس نیست.

در مورد روابط متقابل گنو و لینوکس ر.ک:Wiley :Linux Bible 2005 pp.13-16

----------


## rezaTavak

ولی اقای حسین زاده یونیکس هم در ابتدا زیاد کاری نمی کرد. من از خود سایت بل خوندم بعدها دانشگاه برکلی که اون را خریده بود روی شبکه اش کار کرد. و فعلا هم داره روی BSD کار میکنه.

----------


## hosseinzadeh

مسلما توسعه ی یونیکس هم مدیون افراد و گروههای مستقلی است که آنرا توسعه داده اند.(برای نمونه اینجا را ببینید:
http://www.levenez.com/unix/history.html#01
)
البته یونیکس (بدون در نظر گرفتن جوانب) نقطه عطفی در دنیای کامپیوتر محسوب می شود.

----------


## linux

> دوست عزیز مرسی از توضیحاتت هیچ کس نمی یاد یونیک رو به عنوان سیستم دسکتاپ انتخاب بکنه و روش gui سوار کنه !! حیف نیست !!!! در ثانی اون موقعی که یونیکس بود از این gui اینه خبری نبود که روش باشه یا نباشه !! بحث الانو نمی کنم . باز هم می گم یونیکس و لینوکس باهم خیلی فرق دارند و شاید از یک تکنولوژی استفاده بکنند و بعضی الگوریتم ها و .. یکی باشه ولی دیلیل نمی شه که یکی باشد ! یه فرقشون هم اینه که لینوکس از GNU استفاده کرده ... (GNU=GNU Not Unix )


بله! عرض شود خدمت دوست تازه وارد python کارمون که!
تقریبا یونیکس الان 20 سال میشه که محیط gui داره و خیلی ها هم روی یونیکس gui را نصب می کنند و با آن  کار می کنند.

فرق یونیکس با لیونکس در این نیست که کدامشان از چه کدی یا تکنولوژی استفاده می کنند فرق بر سر تولید کنندگانشان هست.
آما قصه! ارزش را داره براتون تعریف کنم.
در دهه 60 میلادی آزمایشگاهای بل  و دانشگاه MIT و شرکت جنرال الکتریکس روی یک سیستم عامل آزمایشی کار می کردند که می خواستند روی مین فریم های GE-645
کار کنه حالا این مین فریم چی هست منظور این مدل یک کامپیوتر 32 بیتی در سال 1960 که جنرال الکتریک ساخته بود  اسم این سیستم عامل را  Multics (*Mult*iplexed *I*nformation and *C*omputing *S*ervice گذاشتند یعنی خدمات محاسباتی و اطلاعاتی پیچیده  هدف یک پروژه تجاری بود که به نتیجه هم نرسید. آزمایشگاهای بل از این پروژه خودش را کنار کشید و شروع کرد توسعه دادن سورسهای خودش رو همین مین فریم یکی از این آدمها کن تامپسون بود  که در طراحی و ساخت زبان سی سهم مهمی داشت.یک بازی درست کرد به اسم "سفر فضایی" این بازی خیلی کند بود. تامپسون این بازی را با کمک دنیس ریچی  برای DEC PDP-7 با زبان اسمبلی خود این کامپوتر توسعه داد  این یک مینی کامپیوتر بود که آن زمان 72000$ می ارزید. این کار باعث شد که تامپسون با تجربه ای که روی پروژه مولتیکس داشت به همراه ریچی که یک سری توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار را رهبری کرد تا یک سیستم عامل جدید برای این کامپیوتر بنویسند که اسمش را *Unics*, short for *Un*iplexed *I*nformation and *C*omputing *S*ystem که منظور از این اسم گذاری خدمات محاسباتی و اطلاعاتی ساده این بود که این سیستم عامل یک کار انجام می ده ولی درست انجام میده این اسم با کلمه "eunuch" به معنی اخته ، هم آوایی داره که این سیستم عامل جدید را "castrated Multics" هم می نامیدند به معنی مولتیکس ضعیف شده. بعد Unics را بصورت Unix نوشتند.
تا ایجای کار آزمایشگاه های بل هیچ پشتیبانی مالی از این گروه نکرده بودند  تا که خواستند از این سیستم عامل در کامیپوتر های  PDP-11/20 استفاده کنند که سر این کار تونست این گروه از آزمایشگاهای بل پشتیبانی مالی هم بگیره که چند برنامه هم به آن اضافه کردند مثل ویرایشگر متن .
در سال 1973 یونیکس را با زبان سی بازنویسی کردند و که باعث شد این سیستم عامل را بشود روی ماشین های دیگر هم اجرا کرد. از اینجا به بعد بود که آزمایشگاهای بل این سیستم عامل را در اختیار  دانشگاه و کارهای تجاری و دولت آمریکا قرار داد تحت لایسنسی که بجز کد کرنل بقیه کد را هم آزاده منتشر می کرد. 
توسعه یونیکس در سالهای بعد ادامه داشت و 1978 یونیکس برای سیستم های VAX هم منتشر شد تا این سال یونیکس روی 600 مدل کامپیوتر کار می کرد.
تا این موقع سورس یونیکس دست همه کس بود و دانشگاهها و شرکت های مختلفی یونیکس داشتند. در سال 1982 آزمایشگاهای بل نسخه UNIX System III  که بر اساس ورژن 7 ساخته شده بود را بصورت تجاری و بدون سورس کد می فروخت. چند وقت بعد برای جلوگیری از سر درگمی کاربران نسخه UNIX System V ارائه شد که تقریبا شد استانداردی برای یونیکسها که از برنامه ها و سورس هایی که تا آن زمان توسط دانشگاهای دیگر هم ایجاد شده بود بهره گرفته بود.
از این به بعد آزمایشگاههای بل که مال شرکت AT&T  هست این سیستم عامل را بصورت تجاری و بدون سورس کد می فروخت.
این وسط دانشگاه برکلی نسخه از یونیکس که بر پایه UNIX System III  بود را توسعه داد که  نام  BSD Unix  بر آن گذاشتند توسعه دادند و ...
کل داستان را به انگلیسی می توانید از اینجا بخوانید.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
و لیونکس هم داستان جدایی داره. این دو سیستم عامل اصلا بهم ربطی ندارند ولی از یک استانداردهای مشابه استفاده می کنند.

----------


## Bayazee

> بله! عرض شود خدمت دوست تازه وارد python کارمون که!
> تقریبا یونیکس الان 20 سال میشه که محیط gui داره و خیلی ها هم روی یونیکس gui را نصب می کنند و با آن  کار می کنند.
> 
> فرق یونیکس با لیونکس در این نیست که کدامشان از چه کدی یا تکنولوژی استفاده می کنند فرق بر سر تولید کنندگانشان هست.


سلام دوست عزیز و خوبم ...
شما ظاهرا نوشته چند خطی منو با دقت نخوندید ! 
من یادم نمی یاد گفته باشم یونیکس gui نداره ! 20 سال هم نیست ! فکر می کنم 10-15 سال پیش یه کارایی شده اما 99% یونیکس رو در اکثر سرور های دنیا بدون gui بکار می برند که اصلی ترین استفاده کنندگانش هم بشمار می روند . 
در مورد فرقش به نظر من به تولید کننده ربطی نداره ! ما که تولید کننده رو نمی بینیم ما با محصول کار داریم ! وقتی تو تا سیستم عین هم باشه می گن شبیه و اگر فرقی در عناصر سازنده باشه می گنند متفاوت هست . اینجا بحثی هم از سازنده گان نشده ! فرق اصلی در روش ها و مسیر جدای تو سیستم عامل هست ! یکی تجاری با سورس اکثرا بسته و مجوز های دستو پاگیر و دیگری اپن سورس و تقریبا رایگان ! ادامه بحث رو هم خواستی برو ....
راستی از این قصه ها زیاد خونده و شنیدم !   ولی بازم به خاطر این قصه تکراری ولی جالبت مرسی   

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=455...e=%22Permalink
http://www.networkcomputing.com/unix...1uwsurvey.html
http://www.cioupdate.com/trends/article.php/3414891

راستی اگر خواستید بیشتر بحث رو ادامه بدیم به نظر من بهتره تو یه محیط لینوکسی انجام بشه  :
www.tux-world.com اونورا می تونید منو پیدا کنید ....

----------


## linux

> سلام دوست عزیز و خوبم ...
> شما ظاهرا نوشته چند خطی منو با دقت نخوندید ! 
> من یادم نمی یاد گفته باشم یونیکس gui نداره ! 20 سال هم نیست ! فکر می کنم 10-15 سال پیش یه کارایی شده اما 99% یونیکس رو در اکثر سرور های دنیا بدون gui بکار می برند که اصلی ترین استفاده کنندگانش هم بشمار می روند . 
> در مورد فرقش به نظر من به تولید کننده ربطی نداره ! ما که تولید کننده رو نمی بینیم ما با محصول کار داریم ! وقتی تو تا سیستم عین هم باشه می گن شبیه و اگر فرقی در عناصر سازنده باشه می گنند متفاوت هست . اینجا بحثی هم از سازنده گان نشده ! فرق اصلی در روش ها و مسیر جدای تو سیستم عامل هست ! یکی تجاری با سورس اکثرا بسته و مجوز های دستو پاگیر و دیگری اپن سورس و تقریبا رایگان ! ادامه بحث رو هم خواستی برو ....
> راستی از این قصه ها زیاد خونده و شنیدم !  ولی بازم به خاطر این قصه تکراری ولی جالبت مرسی  
> 
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=455...e=%22Permalink
> http://www.networkcomputing.com/unix...1uwsurvey.html
> http://www.cioupdate.com/trends/article.php/3414891
> ...


اولین محیط گرافیکی یونیکس را شرکت زیراکس درست کرد که مال 20 سال پیش بود. همه جا unix را به عنوان سرور استفاده نمی کنند خیلی جا ها دستکتاپ هست مثلا شرکت sun که یونیکس را با همین gui به مشترهاش تحویل میده و اینجور هم نیست که شما فکر می کنید یونیکس را بیشتر در سرورها استفاده می کنند.
این دوتا سیستم عین هم نیستند فقط از یکسری استاندارد مشخص پیروی می کنند. 
پیروی کردن از یک سری استاندارد دلیل بر یکسان بودن نمیشه. شما برنامه ای را که در لینوکس کامپایل کرده باشید نمی تونید در یونیکس اجرا کنید یا باید از شبیه ساز استفاده کنید یا دوباره کامپایل کنید این نشان دهنده فرق اساسی بین کرنل این دو سیستم عامل هست.
نوع انتشار محصول در بازار نشان تفاوت نیست ، لیونکس اپنسورس و مجانی هست نسخه های freeBSD یونیکس هم مجانی هست.
این چیزها جای بحث نداره! سوالی بود که جواب داده شد.

----------


## Bayazee

سلام
خسته نباشید بخ خاطر جوابتون ! 
می شه بپرسم یونیکس رو بیشتر در کجا استفاده می کنند ؟؟ چند درصد استفاده دسکتاپ داره ؟؟ الان و رمی گم ها ؟ در ایران خودمون چند تا !! یونیکس نصبه ؟ قوانین و کپی رایت موجود در یونیکس هیچ وقت اجرازه نمی ده که به صورت اپن سورس انتشار پیدا کنه ! freebsd  هم همانند لینوکس از یونیکس الهام گرفته و یکی نیستش و تفاوت های عمده ای داره اگر به عکس زیر دقت کنید فری بی اس دی توسط دانشگاه برکلی و از یونیکس مشتق شده وگر نه هیچ وقت نمی شه یک نرم افزار تجاری رو به اپن سورس تبدیل کرد و سورسش رو بیرون داد مگر اینکه صاحبش این کارو بکنه که .... 

[IMG]http://www.python.ir/bayazee/pic/Uni...ory-simple.png[/IMG]

----------


## linux

> سلام
> خسته نباشید بخ خاطر جوابتون ! 
> می شه بپرسم یونیکس رو بیشتر در کجا استفاده می کنند ؟؟ چند درصد استفاده دسکتاپ داره ؟؟ الان و رمی گم ها ؟ در ایران خودمون چند تا !! یونیکس نصبه ؟ قوانین و کپی رایت موجود در یونیکس هیچ وقت اجرازه نمی ده که به صورت اپن سورس انتشار پیدا کنه ! freebsd هم همانند لینوکس از یونیکس الهام گرفته و یکی نیستش و تفاوت های عمده ای داره اگر به عکس زیر دقت کنید فری بی اس دی توسط دانشگاه برکلی و از یونیکس مشتق شده وگر نه هیچ وقت نمی شه یک نرم افزار تجاری رو به اپن سورس تبدیل کرد و سورسش رو بیرون داد مگر اینکه صاحبش این کارو بکنه که .... 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.python.ir/bayazee/pic/Uni...ory-simple.png[/IMG]


کدام نسخه از unix را منظورتان هست؟
الان یونیکس اسم یک سیستم عامل خاصی نیست! تو بگی این یونیکس هست بقیه کشک! 
"شرکتهای مختلف یونیکسهای مختلف دارند" در حقیقت شرکتهای مختلف سیستم عامل هایی دارند که بر اساس استانداردی که در یونیکس سیستم وی  که مال آزمایشگاهای بل بود طراحی و اجرا شدند. یونیکس آزمایشگاهای بل هم بعدا فروخته شد به شرکت sco.
شرکت IBM یونیکس خودش را دارد که با نام aix شناخته میشود هم به عنوان سرور و هم به عنوان ورک استیشن استفاده میشود. پولی هم هست اپن سورس هم نیست.
sunos هم همینطور 
sco هم همینطور.
حتی شرکت hp هم یونیکس داره به اسم hp-ux این هم پولی هست و اپن سورس نیست.
freebsd هم یونیکس هست ولی این یکی اپن سورس و مجانی.
الان یونیکس تبدیل شده به اسم عام! یادت یه موقعی که کیف سامسونیت مد شده بود! 1000 شرکت کیف درست می کردند از مارکهای مختلف مثلا دیپلمات! ولی مردم بهش می گفتند کیف سامسونیت.
یا الان ماشین اسم عام هست کسی که پیکان داره ازش بپرسی ماشین داری میگه آره از کسی که بنز هم داشته باشه بپرسی ماشین داری میگه آره.
درسته پیکان و بنز ماشین هستند ولی یک فرقی دارند آن هم تولید کنندش.
حالا شما کدام یونیکس را می گویید؟ لطفا آدرس وب سایتش را بدهید تا من بدانم کدام یونیکس را می گویید.

----------


## Bayazee

دقیقا حرف منم همینه ! منم گفتم فری بی اس دی همون یونیکس نیست ! و یه مشتق شده از خاوناده یونیکس هستش ! اصلا نمی دونم چرا بحث به اینجا رسید ! تفاوت لینوکس و یونیکس پرسیده شده بود ! و در پست های قبلی من نظرم رو گفتم ! تفاوت های بسیاری هست و به نظر من بجز در موارد خاص تشابه زیادی باهم ندارند ...

----------


## linux

آقا این یونیکس یونیکس که میگی به ما نشان بده! بگو کدام را می گویید؟ به نظر شما یونیکس اصلی کدام هست!

----------

